# مهندس تخطيط مشروعات



## haithamelkott (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة:

برجاء من السادة المشرفين و الاعضاء افادتى عن الواجبات و المهام و الدور الاساسي لمهندس تخطيط المشروعات و كذلك المعارف و المهارات الاساسية اللازم توافرها بمهندس يريد ان يعمل فى هذا المجال و ما هى اهم الكورسات التدريبية و الكتب الازمة لمهندس تخطيط .
فبرجاء من اصحاب الخبرات فى هذا المجال التعاون معى.
و شكرا,,,


----------



## أبو زياد (22 يونيو 2006)

عزيزي haithamelkott
فيه موقع يحوي أسماء دورات كثيرة في مجال إدارة المشروعات هو: www.extrac.net
عثرت عليه صدفة على النت ، ولو إني مش متأكد من المسمى الوظيفي "مهندس تخطيط مشروعات" فتخطيط المشروعات مهمة وليست مجال مهني !


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (24 يونيو 2006)

http://www.aucegypt.edu/conted/engsrv/Training Program/Courses/ProgList.cfm?progname=Professional%20Program
السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز هذا موقع الجامعة الامريكية فى القاهرة والجامعة تقوم باعطاء كورسات فى ادارة المشاريع والتخطيط والتحكم والجودة . ان شاء اللة تستفاد منة


----------



## اسامة معان (28 يونيو 2006)

اعلم ان دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمهندس تخطيط المشروعات هو أهم شيء، لذا لا اعرف طبيعة عملك بالضبط هل هو تقرير المضي قدما في مشاريع عن غيرها ، اذا كان كذلك فمن المهم معرفة كيفية اجراء دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع
مع تحياتي


----------



## stahoon1 (6 يوليو 2006)

قررة شركة بروماستار انها تعمل برنامج تاهيل لمهندسين ليصبحوا مهندسين تخطيط ومتابعه وبصفتها هي الوكيل الوحيد والمعتمد من بريمافيرا في مصر والسعوديه وشمال افريقيا لعمل هذه الدورات هاتكون كل دورات البرنامج معتمده من بريمافيرا وهاتشمل بريمافيرا انتربريز احدث اصدار لبريمافيرا واكسبيديشن ومفاهيم اساسيه في التخطيط والمتابعه وهايكون في ورشة عمل في اخر البرنامج لتحديد مين من المهندسين مؤهل ليصبح مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه .
وده نظرا للطلب علي مهندسي التخطيط والمتابعه وقلة عدد المهندسين العاملين في هذا المجال .
وعنوان الشركه وتفاصيل الاتصال بيها كالاتي

هو في المعادي 6 ابراج عثمان كورنيش المعادي القاهرة والتليفون هو 
Tel: +202 – 524 0508
Fax : +202 – 525 8015


email: info*promastar.com

Web: http://www.promastar.com

وفي السعوديه شركة بروماستار فيع السعوديه اسمه IPMS 
*Wael Amma**r, **PMP*
*Consultancy Manager.*
*Integrated Project Management Solutions (IPMS).* 

*Gsm :**966 (50) 919-8136*
*Tel :**966 1 201 2991 EXT 1111 *
*Fax :**966 1 201 2987*
*E-mail:**wammar*promastar.com*​


----------



## حاتم رشاد (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

الزميل العزيز ،فيما يخص الاجابة عن استفساراتك ستجده فيما يلى:

اولا : الواجبات و المهام و الدور الاساسي لمهندس تخطيط المشروعات:
- اعداد البرنامج الزمنى للمشروع و طريقة حساب نسبة الانجاز فى المشروع و متابعة الانشطة (Planning Package Prperation )
- متابعة يومية لانشطة المشروع المختلفة و تحديث البرنامج الزمنى من واقع التنفيذ الفعلى للمشروع
-اعداد التقارير (يومية،اسبوعية،شهرية) للعرض على مدير المشروع لمتابعة انشطة المشروع المختلفة
-اعداد تقرير عام عن المشروع للعرض على الادارة العليا للشركة لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة فيما يخص المشروع و المشاكل التى يتعرض لها.
-حضور الاجتماعات الدورية سواء مع المالك أو مع الادارات المعنية داخل الشركة لاعطاء البيان الازم فيما يخص نسبة تقدم الاعمال و مدى مطابقة التنفيذ الفعلى مع البرنامج الزمنى المخطط للمشروع.

ثانيا :المعارف و المهارات الاساسية اللازم توافرها بمهندس يريد ان يعمل فى هذا المجال:
- ادارة الوقت Time Management 
- التسلسل المنطقى لتنفيذ انشطة المشروعات (على حسب مجال المشروع)
- المهارات الادارية بصفة عامة
- مهارات العرض و التقديم Presentation Skills 
- القدرة الجيدة على التقدير Estmating 
- مهارة دراسة البدائل و اتخاذ القرار

ثالثا: اهم الكورسات التدريبية و الكتب الازمة لمهندس تخطيط:
- Professional Certificate in Project Management
- Project Management Professional Certificate PMP
- International Project Management Assossiation Certificate IPMA 
- Primavera Project Planner / Microsoft Project 

هذا والله و رسولة أعلم و اذا اردت اى استفسارات لا تتردد فى السؤال و لن أتأخر ان شاء الله
و شكرا,,,


----------



## haithamelkott (10 يوليو 2006)

*الاخ العزيز حاتم*

الاخ حاتم راشد :
شاكرين لكم العرض الموضوعى المفصل و جزاك اللة كل خير و بارك اللة لك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم معلومات مفيدة حقا


----------



## أيمن فخرى (2 فبراير 2011)

هل من جديد يا جماعة


----------



## بارزان (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أيمن فخرى (22 فبراير 2011)

> *
> ثالثا: اهم الكورسات التدريبية و الكتب الازمة لمهندس تخطيط:
> - professional certificate in project management
> - project management professional certificate pmp
> ...



نتمنى التفصيل أكثر عن هذه الشهادات و كيفية الحصول عليها و من أين نبدأ 

م=نتمنى الشرح المفصل يا هندسة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

